# indoor fuel oil tank



## peach

besides the fact that having one indoors may have a smelly annoyance factor of it's own, is there anything in the IRC that requires separation if the owner decides to finish the basement?  I couldn't find anything, but... sometimes I miss stuff.

thanks


----------



## TimNY

I don't believe there are any other than:

M2201.2.1 Tanks within buildings. Supply tanks for use inside of buildings shall be of such size and shape to permit installation and removal from dwellings as whole units. Supply tanks larger than 10 gallons (38 L) shall be placed not less than 5 feet (1524 mm) from any fire or flame either within or external to any fuel-burning appliance.

Usually when they finish off a basement they build walls around the tank.  No good.


----------



## JBI

"Usually when they finish off a basement they build walls around the tank. No good."

Why is that 'no good'?


----------



## RJJ

I agree with TimNY: Also consider 1305.1 for access! NFPA 31 is the overall reference. It is not prohibited! Just need to be able to service the tank. If it is vented properly should not be smelly other then possible leakage for filter change. That is a maintenance issue.


----------



## TimNY

JBI said:
			
		

> "Usually when they finish off a basement they build walls around the tank. No good." Why is that 'no good'?


Hey, I'm willing to say I'm wrong whern I'm wrong, but how do you remove a tank in one piece with walls enclosing the tank?

Are GWB walls ok, but concrete walls incorrect?

I'm listening, but I'm going to need some convincing.


----------



## vegas paul

Walls and doors are OK as long as there is the ability to remove/repair/service the tanks and any associated equipment.  Basically, it's like having an air handler in an attic with a 22 x 30 access panel, and the air handler that is chosen can't be removed or disassembled to pieces that will fit.

Consider a big door or double doors in the basement?  Or better yet, direct outside access from the basement room?


----------



## TimNY

vegas paul said:
			
		

> Walls and doors are OK as long as there is the ability to remove/repair/service the tanks and any associated equipment.  Basically, it's like having an air handler in an attic with a 22 x 30 access panel, and the air handler that is chosen can't be removed or disassembled to pieces that will fit.Consider a big door or double doors in the basement?  Or better yet, direct outside access from the basement room?


I agree.  I don't think I was clear in my original post.  By "walls around the tank" I mean walls- not a room with a door or walls with an adequate access panel such that the tank can be removed.  When I encounter these I usually see 2x4 walls studded up a few inches from the tank and sometimes a small access to see the fill gauge.


----------



## steveray

Agree...can't be boxed in...need to allow for removal without destruction.


----------



## peach

Thanks all... sounds like they want to use some kind of systems furniture to hide it.


----------

